# Vintage computer collectors



## rmi2416 (May 30, 2011)

Anyone know of or is a vintage computer collector for those rare working vintage computers?
Just looking for a few contacts for some of those really odd vintage computers I come across that still work.

Best Regards,
Ross


----------



## darshevo (May 30, 2011)

http://www.vintage-computer.com/vcforum/ a gathering place for a lot of collectors (they have a market place as well)


----------



## seawolf (May 30, 2011)

Link does not work for me.
Mark


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2011)

rmi2416 said:


> Anyone know of or is a vintage computer collector for those rare working vintage computers?
> Just looking for a few contacts for some of those really odd vintage computers I come across that still work.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Ross



There are a few collectors on the forum.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=vintage+computers&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 30, 2011)

I edited the link given by darshevo so it now works.

http://www.vintage-computer.com/vcforum/


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2011)

Here is another site;

http://www.old-computers.com/news/default.asp


----------

